# Yay a moth!



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty useless post, but thought id post it anyway :lol2: i dont tend to see many moths up here but must say i have a soft spot for them :flrt: so rather cheered up tonight after seeing a Swallow-tailed moth at the kitchen window! Almost burned my soup trying to get a pic but all it shows is a white smudge against my lovely grey wheelie bin :blush: 

Heres one for those interested:
Swallow-tailed Moth Ourapteryx sambucaria - UKMoths


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely moths them :2thumb:


----------



## reptile rick (Sep 5, 2010)

One question though! If moths love light why dont they come out in the day.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some of them do!

The Cinnibar for one, as you can see from the lovely photograph posted earlier this week by Guy Brooks.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

reptile rick said:


> One question though! If moths love light why dont they come out in the day.


 The attraction of light sources to many moth species is not because they love light. I think the jury is still out as far as the actual reason is concerned.
Doubtless the moon plays a part,moth traps have poor catches at times of full moons and clear skies.
When moths approach light traps many attempt to find a dark place to hide,either in the trap or surrounding vegetation,rather than remaining by the light source.


----------

